# Keel Bone



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

I had a hold of Elvis and I felt his chest area and I can feel his keel bone. It's not caved in on either side, but the meaty part isn't really parallel to the bone. 

I always have food out for him to eat while he is out of the cage, but I realized that he doesn't pay much attention to it because he's hanging out with us. I've started putting the food bowl in front of him a lot more because I am afraid he's a little under wieght. He gobbles up bunches of food, so he doesn't have appetite issues or anything. 

I know birds don't show illness well, but his poops are good, he's active and chatty with no signs of being sick at all. 

Should I give him some high-calorie foods for a couple of weeks and see if he gains some weight and if so, what kind?

He eats Zupreem maintenance pellets and a seed mix with Millet as a treat.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

he should have food and water avaialble 24/7---and you should also be feeding him other foods such as broccoli, corn, brown rice, pasta kale, peas etc...millet should also be available at all times...it is good food, not just a treat. and weigh him regularly...


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

I am trying to get him on other foods but it is a slow process.
He does have water and food available 24/7

I was also under the impression that Millet was high in fat, hence the treat. However, I will offer it regularly now


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

I wouldn’t worry too much, it is hard to tell an underweight bird by feeling the chest bone. The keel is meant to stick out a bit and the fleshy part either side can really only be determined as normal or not by someone very experienced like a vet or good breeder maybe. 
The best way to go to see if he is sick, is to buy some gram scales and weigh Elvis daily at the same time, if he maintains weight or puts it on varying only a couple grams either side you should be ok, if he consistently losses weight over a 4-6 day period that a vet visit may be in order. But if you really are concerned go see the vet anyway. Never hurts to be over cautious.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Missm. I truely think its because he is having so much fun being out of his cage, he forgets to eat as much. We have a food and water dish on the coffee table, but he is always on a person messing about; he also does a fair amount of flying, too. I am going to make sure he sits at the food dish a bit more and will look for a gram scale as soon as I get paid this weekend


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

No problem  
Fabio is the same, to busy soaking up the loves to eat! LOL And the flying will make for a leaner bird as well. 
Maybe try eating with him, you are his flock, he wants to do whatever it is you are doing.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Here is a picture of a Rainbow Lorikeet's Keel Bone.



















Sorry about her naked body, but it shows you where the meat is either side of the bone.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

So thats a healthy keelbone/meat combo? hehe sorry for the wording I could really figure out how to say it :blush:


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Missm He definitely eats whenever I eat, We usually eat dinner at the coffee table (hehe) and even if he's in his cage at the time whining to come out, he'll pause and eat if he sees us eating, too. 

He also seems to be more curious about other foods now, so that's really encouraging  He still tastes them and shakes his head, but it's better than running away from them! hehe


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*So thats a healthy keelbone/meat combo?*_ 
-------------------------------------------

No...in looking at the pix that is an underweight bird. There should be more flesh on either side of the keelbone.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Elvis' doesn't stick out like that but I can see it if I blow the feathers on his chest out of the way.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

srtiels said:


> _*So thats a healthy keelbone/meat combo?*_
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> No...in looking at the pix that is an underweight bird. There should be more flesh on either side of the keelbone.


Thank you srtiels. I agree there should be a bit more meat either side of the keel. And did point this out on another forum.
We figure he is using a lot of his energy keeping warm.
He has only been with us for a few weeks. He came in like this, his owner had to leave him behind when they moved over seas.
He was like this when they felt sorry for him and took him home 5yrs ago.
And we are in mid winter.

I just thought it a good picture to show where we talk about when saying where to feel for how much meat they have either side of the keel bone.

We will do our best to condition him up.
And it looks like Potato maybe a female, not male. As she is putting out all the right senses that only a female can.
Zambezie is jealous of her. Of all the birds I play with this is the first that Zammy has tried to chase off of me.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Clawnz, I don't think there is need to explain/defend yourself  I recall seeing this picture in another thread and you did mention that the bird was a rescue - I don't think srtiels is said that to question your caregiving or anything; she was just answering my question.

And Thank you for posting it, it did help me to see what exactly goes on under all those feathers! 

I wonder if there are places that sell birdie sweaters? That would be cute!


----------



## missm (Jun 14, 2010)

lol birdie sweaters... love it!


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jul 3, 2010)

I know when I was working at one pet shop there was a lady who had adopted a blue and gold macaw and she made sweaters for him. It was cute, but I felt bad for him at the same time because he looked like his manliness was being encroached on or something.


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

HAHAHHAHAHA, what are you saying Sidneymysnake.... real men don't wear sweaters??? If thats true then I better not mention that to a lot of my male friends... eheheheheheh


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Sorry if it sounded like I was trying to defend myself! Sertiels was right though.
I should of pointed out that Potato is under done when it comes to meat.
As you said, I did on the other thread and left it out here. Dumb.

I do feel sorry for her and 'Yes' I so badly want to just cuddle her to keep her warm.
A sweater would be great, I just hope she does grow some feathers back in.
She does have a few pin feathers coming in, but that is where there are other feathers.


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jul 3, 2010)

I think the sweater she gave him was like meant to keep him from plucking while they grew back and at the same time keeping him warm. I'm not saying that real men don't wear sweaters - but she would dress him up in pink and flowers and he just looked humiliated LOL


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

A sock can be cut and fashioned into a little put over sweater or birdy vest


----------

